# So far just the benchwork



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

I'm a newcomer, and I have just installed the benchworks.

It's basically a 5x2.5-meter L shaped layout. The shorter leg of the "L" is a 100x260 cm frame, I will place the turnouts here.

Are there examples of a suitable design that I can be used here?

https://goo.gl/photos/qagWb67NAhJurX2B9

Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your link did not work. Google says the URL not there.

Maybe you can simply post the picture directly onto
the forum. Use the paper clip in the icons above the
reply screen and it will take you to your computer's
picture folder.

Don


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fixed!

Thanks.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice space. The area you have would accommodate a dog bone style arrangement for continuous running, or a point to point layout very nicely.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

It will be a continuous running with an ops section and a station where a passengers train will stop.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are many track layout ideas displayed
here on the Forum. While you may not see
any that you like, look closely at them. You'll
get ideas from several that you can use to
create your own track design.

Here is one:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66578

And here is another:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66818

We always like to suggest that you include in your
layout several spurs for businesses that use rail freight
and a nice yard to store your cars. 

Don


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

DonR said:


> There are many track layout ideas displayed
> here on the Forum. While you may not see
> any that you like, look closely at them. You'll
> get ideas from several that you can use to
> ...


Hi Don:

I added (see attachment) spurs for freight ops and a siding for God knows what to do with it!

The modules are drawn in blue.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

The problem is that I want to add scenery, I don'tt want the layout to be 100% ops.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depending on which software that you used, you can always upload the design file, and users with the same software can make suggestions, then if there is something you like, you can pick and choose versions or portions that suit your personal taste and layout goals


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm using SCARM.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

rva1945 said:


> The problem is that I want to add scenery, I don'tt want the layout to be 100% ops.


To help you decide how to mix the scenery and the railroads on your layout, look at the work of others for ideas.

(1) Look in the My Layout section of this forum to see what other members have done. Many of the layouts have not yet progressed to the scenery stage, but some have. Two that come to my mind are those by Roger Hensley and Chet (but his is not posted in the My Layout section):

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=89570

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24746

(2) Search YouTube for model railroad layouts. But note that a lot of people like to post "cab ride" videos. They do give you a prototypical look at a layout, but I do not find them to be particularly useful for layout design ideas.

Some of the layouts that you will see are much larger than yours. Don't worry about that, just look at small parts of their layouts for ideas.


----------

